# PowerBook G4 1ghz for 1225 dollars!



## iMan (May 18, 2003)

Hi all,
I got this email this morning from an online computer store called eximcomputers:



> Greetings!
> 
> You are receiving this email because in past you have selected to receive
> updates on new items we might offer for you to purchase with a great ,
> ...


I went to-look at the website and they are based in Ukraine.. hmmmmm wonder if this is the real thing , it's way too cheap to be that. But if it is then that's a very good price. Anyone care to try it out! 
And I have no idea how they got my email, I've never registered with them.
Sorry for the length of the post 

Viktor


----------



## bobw (May 18, 2003)

You try it out and let us know exactly how much they took you for


----------



## Giaguara (May 18, 2003)

I would not trust a place in Ukraine unless i had relatives there and i would know good paid killers there to be used if the pb would not arrive in a reasonable time.


----------



## mr. k (May 18, 2003)

i doubt that anyone could ship a powerbook from the ukraine to san fran in 3 buisness days...  but that doesnt completely prove that this is a scam...


----------



## chevy (May 18, 2003)

It doesn't prove anything...

When something is too good to be true, sometimes it isn't.


----------



## Urbansory (May 18, 2003)

lol, contract killers huh Giaguara. Sounds too good to be true to me, ¿ refurbished ?
Why get a iBook when you can get a PB for that amount, they would have an overload in sells, i know I would want one.


----------



## Dlatu1983 (May 18, 2003)

Think about it...why would they sell a 1ghz PB for 1200? Even a refurbished 1ghz is in the 2200-2500 area. It's a scam.


----------



## mr. k (May 18, 2003)

mabye some czechan rebels stole em from the russian apple store...  could be a great deal, but it could be a big rip off.  if i had enough money i would try it out just to see what happens but im saving for an ipod...


----------



## Vyper (May 18, 2003)

http://eximcomputers.com.ssl-global6.com/products.htm

That sure is a funny looking powerbook


----------



## iMacLover (May 18, 2003)

I emailed the manager, and got all the details.  They got back to me within about 2 hours.  They say they have 7 of them in stock.  Still in box, an Airport Base Station is included, along with an extra battery and carrying case.  Money transfer goes through Western Union.  If anyone wants this email fowarded to them let me know.  This is quite interesting.  I'd like to see if someone has the money to drop down.  It'd be $1225 U.S. Dollars with shipping.  Email me at morrisce@mac.com. attached is one of the pics they sent me.  They assured me that this would not be one that i was getting, and it is sealed in box.


----------



## Stridder44 (May 18, 2003)

Even so...something still smells fishy about the whole thing...


----------



## iMacLover (May 18, 2003)

i know what ya mean, that's why I'm not going to be one to plunk down the money. lol


----------



## Xeiliex (May 18, 2003)

the  PB could get here is three day via dhl shiping. i have a friend who works for them. 
but those pictures were ripped of some site and croped the scree on the PB is way to tall.  and order forms are usaully encrypted  theirs is not.  not only that the drop down menu on the order page does NOT list the PB at all. 


other problems:

no  sumbit button 
no order tracking


----------



## pwharff (May 18, 2003)

The cheapest price I could find was 1699:

http://www.purchaseprogram.com/sites/purchaseprogram/selectsystem_risc.aspx


----------



## pwharff (May 18, 2003)

Oh yeah, and I have purchased from them before and saved big bucks! (Apple Purchase Program)  Only problem is you have to pay a broker fee of $250.  But I still saved over 500 bucks!


----------



## buggerit (May 18, 2003)

imaclover: western union? airport station included? extra battery AND carry case? you have got to be the world's largest sucker if you (or anyone else) goes for that deal.

for the sake of humanity - IGNORE unsoliceted emails of too-good-to-be-true deals..


----------



## iMacLover (May 18, 2003)

Hey I didn't say I fell for it.  It really wasn't unsolicited, I emailed them and they responded personally.  That's the only reason I believe it.


----------



## iMan (May 18, 2003)

I do believe it's a scam but what if it's not: then It would be the deal of the century.
It's just no way they could make a profit and where did they get them in the first place? Stolen?
I mean if you'd do it and it's all what they say it is, damn that would be awesome but then again if it's not you'll loose 1225 bucks.. any one got 1225 bucks lying around?? 
The problem is that it's too good to be true.

Viktor


----------



## buggerit (May 18, 2003)

western union money transfer is favoured among scammers.. it's the tell tale sign if thats the only way  to pay.

with western union, you don't need to prove your identity to receive money, and if it's fraudulent - there is no recourse - tough titties.


----------



## Vyper (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by iMacLover _
> *Hey I didn't say I fell for it.  It really wasn't unsolicited, I emailed them and they responded personally.  That's the only reason I believe it. *



I'd email some guy a couple of times to get 1,225 bucks too X'D


----------



## serpicolugnut (May 19, 2003)

Someone please explain to me how/why Marbella has the same exact design as MacOSX.com... Are they run by the same people, or is this just an example of one site ripping the other off...?


----------



## pwharff (May 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by serpicolugnut _
> *Someone please explain to me how/why Marbella has the same exact design as MacOSX.com... Are they run by the same people, or is this just an example of one site ripping the other off...? *



Wow, good catch!  I never even noticed.  So the question is, who ripped off who?


----------



## iMan (May 20, 2003)

pwharff, so you have used Marbellas service and it's all what they make it out to be? If so that's how I'll buy a new computer. Are there any caches? any thing you want to add about their service?

Thanks

Viktor


----------



## pwharff (May 20, 2003)

They actually sometimes advertise in MacAddict and MacWorld magazines. When I bought a G4 for my brother, they listed they could get it for 975 and actually came out to 1050. So it was actually 75 bucks then listed on their site. Shipping was 50 and tax was 60, plus the $250 broker fee and the final cost came out to something like $1416.00. The original list price on Apple's site for the G4 I got for my brother was $1999.00, then plus tax and shipping. So I saved like 700 bucks!!!


----------



## iMan (May 21, 2003)

Sound's like a good deal, I'll probably give it a try next time I buy a new computer.

Thanks pwharff

Viktor


----------



## Roadie (Jun 2, 2003)

This is an absolute scam.  I answered an ad and it turned out to be from this same exact company.  A few weeks later I got an email from the Apple:


> Dear Sir or Madam,
> 
> Apple Computer, Inc. ("Apple") is requesting your assistance in an
> inquiry to be
> ...


----------



## Ripcord (Jun 2, 2003)

So did you contact the Secret Service??


----------



## steven_lufc (Jun 2, 2003)

I saw an offer on eBay that was too good to be true. Brand new 17" PB incl. 23"Apple Cinema Display and iPod, all for £0.99 !! Had to be a scam but bid £1.50 anyway lol.
Anyway, received this email which is similar to the others mentioned:

HI there and thanks for your interest.
_
First of all I must inform you that currently I'm in Athens, Greece and I'm handling the liquidation of a big stores stock.
Because some of the products are not compatible with market from here or becasue the products are to expensive for this market we decided to try our luck in an Ebay auction.We preffered to restrict the bidding for our items because of the folowing reasons:
- We have had multiple problems in the past with nonpaying bidders
- The prices are slightly negotiable
- We prefere to deal private with these items because the time is an important issue for us now
and both the seller and the buyer will save precious time and money.
Here is our price list:
Apple Power Mac G4 Dual 1.42GHz 2.0GB+23"+20" = 2250 GBP
(this package includes 23" and 20" Cinema displays)

Apple PowerBook G4,17",1GHz,1GB DDRSDRAM+23" Cinema display = 1950 GBP
Apple PowerBook G4,17",1GHz,1GB DDRSDRAM (without the extra 23"Display) = 1350GBP

Apple PowerBookG4,15.2",1GHZ.1GB SDRAM + 23"Cinema Display = 1750 GBP
Apple PowerBookG4,15.2",1GHZ.1GB SDRAM (without the extra 23"Display) = 1250GBP
Apple PowerBook G4 12" = 1100 GBP
_
The units are brand new still in their original package factory sealed ,
They ship with all the accessories listed in the auction (new too),and are fully covered by a 2 years international warranty provided by the manufacturer.

Please let me know as soon as possible if you want to order something because we have many interested customers.
Warm Regards

I didn't reply!


----------



## wtmcgee (Jun 2, 2003)

if he told you. he'd have to kill you.



> _Originally posted by Roadie _
> *This is an absolute scam.  I answered an ad and it turned out to be from this same exact company.  A few weeks later I got an email from the Apple: *


----------

